# Looking for a realtor in Playa del Carmen area



## roysteve (Jan 3, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a few good realtors in that area? Please, only if you had a good experience with them.

Steve from Atlanta


----------



## bluewater1 (Nov 30, 2015)

We used Margarita Ochoa from Top Mexico, excellent realtor and now a great friend and neighbor. Wonderful woman who has been through the foreign buying process.
Tell her Ron & Cindy sent you!

Margarita Ochoa <[email protected]>


Another is Judy Shaw, she's another neighbor and a very nice lady and was on HHI.
playa del carmen real estate dot com


----------



## bluewater1 (Nov 30, 2015)

We also have an excellent lawyer that has been a huge help with our building a home near Playa if you'd like his contact info.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Michele Lake, sold our property the first week. [email protected]


----------



## Hubs (Oct 4, 2015)

Check out Paul from Akumalinvestments based out of Akumal. Great Guy, tell him Chris from Canada sent you.


----------

